# NUEVAS FOTOS DE TRUJILLO - I



## ebesnes

Encontre esta foto de trujillo....


----------



## perupd

edit


----------



## Mediatica Publicidad

*Hola desde Lima*

Me llamo luc Lujan Ripoll, y estoy a cargo de Mediatica Publicidad en Trujillo. Quisiera que pudieran contestar esta encuesta, ayudara a mejorar la publicidad en Trujillo. Muchas Gracias por ayudarnos !! :lurker:


----------



## Mediatica Publicidad

Este es el enlace de la encuesta:

http://portal.mineful.com/m/survey/ts.mfl?sid=c2a4e291-d635-11de-9293-59ab568061e2

MUchas Gracias !!


----------



## nielito2586

esas fotos son antiguas, ahora todo ha cambiado


----------



## Libidito

nielito2586 said:


> esas fotos son antiguas, ahora todo ha cambiado


Este thread tambien es antiguo por eso no debiste revivirlo.


----------



## uomo_111

*Una pregunta Trujillanos que parte è la mas moderna de Trujillo fotos porfa bueh respecto a las primeras tomas he visto fotos mas bonitas de trujillo eran zonas residenciales*


----------



## KSK

*la mas moderna???*

hmmmm.... osea donde hay construcciones mas recientes? si se trata de edificios de apartamentos estos estan apareciendo por toooda la ciudad... pero diria q mas q nada en la zona sur de la ciudad... San andres, La Merced, El golf y alrededores del Real Plaza..... uds q opinan paisanos? se me escapò alguna zona?


----------



## Libidito

KSK said:


> hmmmm.... osea donde hay construcciones mas recientes? si se trata de edificios de apartamentos estos estan apareciendo por toooda la ciudad... pero diria q mas q nada en la zona sur de la ciudad... San andres, La Merced, El golf y alrededores del Real Plaza..... uds q opinan paisanos? se me escapò alguna zona?


Uhmmmm bueno la zona del Real Plaza no neceariamente es la mas moderna es una zona con potencial si, pero moderna ahora no lo creo...es más toda la Av Cesar Vallejo es fea y esto por que aun estan levantandose edificios.....está en vias de desarrollo.
Ahora el Golf, California, La Merced, Av Fátima, Av. Los Angeles, Av. Larco, Primavera, San Andrés, El Recreo se podrian tomar como zonas modernas con cierto movimiento y algo desarrolladas.


----------

